# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» запустил акцию на новые тарифные планы «Ясно 10» и «Ясно 50»

## ByFly

В период с 19.04.2016 по 18.05.2016 включительно абонентам, подключающимся к пакетам Ясна 10 и Ясна 50, предоставляется скидка в размере 50% на абонементную плату в течение первого месяца с момента подключения. 

	Новый бренд  ЯСНА  объединяет пакетные решения для абонентов сетей GPON и включает 3 основные услуги: 
	&middot;        высокоскоростной Интернет; 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

